# Travelling with no visa



## Yondo Brother (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi everyone.

So I submitted an application for a relatives visa for my daughter on the 19th of October. I'm getting varying feedback on how long it takes for the visa to come out.

1. Has anyone applied for a relatives visa recently and how long did it take for it to come out?
2. We plan to fly home in December. Will it be a problem if we fly out and back before our kid has a visa?


----------

